# Want to know what they are trying to ban, video here.



## navyman8903 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is what we have to fight. They are going after everything.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No they will ban all firearms that is the goal. This new Brady bill is a smoke screen until Obama appoints one more Justice to the court. 
Did you not listen to what he said? He told you how and what he would do.

The time has come
Molon labe


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

i like it when she says "screwing Us" I'm selling into this bubble, I'm betting NO Ban will pass. the people voting at the gun counters out weighs the noise on tv.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Each is free to do as they see fit I am not in this for profit. I am in for the long haul survival. I am selling nothing I have . I also plan to add more as I see fit.
Obama made it clear in his first run he would take the guns he is well on his way to doing just that. If you really think he can't then sell all you have it will help bring prices back down for others.
I betting he will pass a phony Brady style bill and then start work on the court and removing the 2nd amendment as he said he would .
His first plan was the Holder gun running that was to be what would open the door for a ban that got exposed and side tracked he is now back on his game plan.
Even if by some slim chance Congress fails to give him a ban now he is not worried he has the court appointment coming, then it is game over no congress needed. He already stacked the court with two very anit- gun sleepers that will vote with his third appointment


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, let's set the usual argument aside for a moment, as we already know the right and wrong answers.

What about the constitutionality of taking my, your, our tax dollars and using them to buy weapons from other citizens? Does this sound like a constitutionally-proper way of spending money?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

k_rasmussen said:


> i like it when she says "screwing Us" I'm selling into this bubble, I'm betting NO Ban will pass. the people voting at the gun counters out weighs the noise on tv.


I wish you were right but the gun counters and the people really don't count with the politicians. That should be obvious. They will do what they will do regardless of the population. When has it stopped the ruling elite I'm the past? It hasn't.


----------

